# Public liability insurance



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi i'm thinking of going into detailing as a part time business, due to the fact that i work away 3 weeks then home for 3 weeks (need something to get me out the house) and wondered who on here does detailing for a living and do you have public liability insurance is it worth getting and how much does it cost annually?


----------



## Empire1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would get insured for vehicles being worked upon to. Lloyd at Coversure do good packages. Price depends on how much you want to be insured for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

thanks i will give them a try


----------

